# Is micro-doping used in BB'ing?



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

Most of us on here will be aware of and educated in how EPO is the main culprit of micro-doping in elite level athletes.

I know there are drug cheats out there who have simply just used test etc. in larger amounts, amounts larger than can be associated with micro-doping.

But would micro-doping something like test still shut these guys down? I appreciate you'd have to use a tiny amount for it not to suppress you, but at their level.. A tiny advantage is all it takes.


----------

